# Grant letter received!!!!



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I got my Permanent Residency today! :clap2:

Saw the email from them at 7 am in the morning, went to the VFS office and surrendered our passports by mid day. So sometime in the next week, we will have the visa stamped passports in our hand.

Now, its the time to get a job! Any suggestions/help is most welcome. I am a Siebel consultant with 6 and half years of experience.

Thanks a lot folks! Great to be here with you all 

Timeline again:
Application Lodged: Nov 2009
Medicals and PCC requsted: Feb 2010
Medicals and PCC sent: July 21st 2010
Grant Letter received: 4th Aug 2010


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Nice to know that some visas are still being granted. Maybe a few more on the forum will get theirs too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats..nice to hear about this news...after some time....
keep us posted about ur future plans to aussieland....


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations and all the very best for your job hunt. However, not to dampen your spirits, it is difficult to get a job when one is not in Australia. Below are some of the feedback i have received over the last couple of months from consultants. 

- First preference is for people living in Australia. Even if you have got more experience and skill than people who live there, the preference goes to them.
- Only if it is a very specialist role and if they can't find people in Australia they go for overseas applicants.
- With overseas applicants the employers have faced problems like the joining date getting delayed (Sometimes even 2 months) because of the practical difficulties like quiting the current job, moving to Australia, finding a place to live in and so on...
- For the agencies, they have problems in arranging interviews with overseas applicants because they do not know definitely when the applicant will be in Australia to arrange for an interview with the employer.

Some recomendations they have given

- Do mention in the cover letter that you will be in Australia on ..... date. The date should be within a month.. preferably within 2 Weeks.. and if possible mention the exact date...
- Sometimes the recruitment agencies don't read the cover letter, so mention your arrival date (if possible the exact date) in the Seek response box and say that you are still contactable by mobile in India


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Congratulations!!!

By the way, which visa did you apply for?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



krishnagollakota said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Permanent Residency today! :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats. U are 175 or 176?

Try company's like wipro, HCL , TCS, CSC. Etc if they have any opening in oz. This guys have projects here.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tejas (Aug 5, 2010)

avinash said:


> Congrats. U are 175 or 176?
> 
> Try company's like wipro, HCL , TCS, CSC. Etc if they have any opening in oz. This guys have projects here.


Hi Dear,

Did you ever see status message like " Further Checking Required" for specific work experience and for work experience in online documents checklist.

because my case officer is from team 4 ( O.A)

Regards,
Tejas


----------



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

*Job hunt*



MaddyS said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for your job hunt. However, not to dampen your spirits, it is difficult to get a job when one is not in Australia. Below are some of the feedback i have received over the last couple of months from consultants.
> 
> - First preference is for people living in Australia. Even if you have got more experience and skill than people who live there, the preference goes to them.
> - Only if it is a very specialist role and if they can't find people in Australia they go for overseas applicants.
> ...


Hi Maddy....

I totally agree with you and strongly believe that what you are saying is 100% correct. I have seen loads of advertisements already for my skill and spoken to a few agencies as well. All of them ask the same thing - when do you intend to arrive in Australia? Give us the date and contact us sometime nearer to the date of your arrival here. Also, they say the entire recruitment process can not take more than 3-4 weeks and employers will definetely not wait for you for 2 months or more for you to land in Australia.

I am planning to leave to Australia by end of September or early October at the most.

Keep in touch and thanks!


----------



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys...now for the struggle time - hope to get a job soon!


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Hope this will help you.

Try to aim for those skills which you know, 
people there in AUSTRALIA are less likely to find.

A good way to do it is to look for the job posts that are 
posted many times.Another good way to do it is to take as 
many internationally recognized certifications such as ITIL, 
PMP, Microsoft, etc

check out websites for

>accenture,
>kpmg,
>telus(telecom)
>workopolis.com
>monster.ca
>ca.indeed.com
>gojobs.gov.on.ca
>craigslist.ca
>Bienvenue au Guichet emplois / Welcome to Job Bank
> Top Jobs Search | International and UK Job Site | Job Vacancies with Tip Top Job
mycareer.com.au
careerone.com.au
seek.com.au
hiwages.com
nowhiring.com.au
daywork.com.au
Jobjobsjobs.com.au
JobSearch.gov.au
NowHiring.com.au
Careerjet.com.au
LinkMe.com.au
engteam.com.au
nextstepaustralia.com
jobstreet.com

Human resource jobs
jobsinhr.com.au

IT industry jobs
it2.com.au

Some of the Recruitment firms are:

Adecco
Allstaff Resources
Challenge Recruitment
Chandler Mcleod
Clements Recruitment
Command Recruitment Group
Corus People Solutions
Drake International
Entrée Recruitment
Excel Recruitment
Extrastaff
Hays
Hender Consulting
Hudson Global Resources
Human Interest Partners
James Gall and Associates
Julia Ross
Locher Human Resources
Manpower
McArthur Management Services
Morton Philips
MPS Group Professional Recruitment
Randstad
Recruitment Solutions
Rexco People
Robert Walters
Scottford & Fennessy
Skilled
Stillwell Management Consultants Pty Ltd
Stillwell Select
Talent2
Westaff


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




krishnagollakota said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Permanent Residency today! :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------

